# Help Please Fixing Evo 3D, Wont Boot Into Rom



## ruzzara

I just got my gf a pre rooted EVO 3d. I went to install a ROM (the only way I thought you could, thru recovery) and now it wont boot. I used Fresh ROM by Flipz, and it just stays at the FRESH splash screen. I know I am on HBOOT 1.50, can somebody please give me detailed instructions on how to just revert this back to stock? I have tried searching, but I get very confused, the instructions I read usually say "get into FASTBOOT". That's where I get lost. Any help would be great, I know I need an RUU, I think I am downloading that right now...
Again, thanks for any help?


----------



## Karl

give this a try
Download Shooter_S_Sprint_WWE_2.08.651.3_odex.zip for free on Filesonic.com
MD5: E3A4C20B717EF546C890E7C5D5CADAB6

boot is the recovery threw fastboot


----------



## yousefk

Since you have HBOOT 1.50, ROM kernels need to be flashed through fastboot.

*To get into fastboot:*
1) Turn device off
2) Hold volume down & power and don't let go
You should see a white screen and some menus after a few seconds. You can then let go.
3) Hit power to select fastboot

*To do the whole ROM flashing process:*
1) Make sure fastboot files, drivers, and adb files are installed
2) go to the folder that has the files

3) Find a ROM
4) Take a boot.img out of the ROM
5) put it in the folder that had the mentioned files

6) Flash the ROM

7) Go into fastboot on your phone
8) On your computer, open up a terminal/cmd and navigate to the folder with the mentioned files
9) type 'fastboot flash boot boot.img'
10) It will say success when it is successful.

11) On your phone, use volume keys to navigate to power down
12) Reboot device
13) The ROM should successfully flash and the kernel should stick. You will be able to boot up normally and use the ROM normally.

You will need to do this process every time you want to flash a ROM.


----------



## BlackDobe

^^^^^^ That should be a sticky someplace if it isn't. HOLY TIME SAVER.


----------

